# Landscapes



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Enjoy!
This is at the north end of the Wellsville Mountains
[attachment=3:abh5nr9d]smwellsmtn_fall04.jpg[/attachment:abh5nr9d]
Cutler Marsh with Wellsville mtns behind
[attachment=1:abh5nr9d]smbearriver04.jpg[/attachment:abh5nr9d]
This one is a Uintah Basin sunrise not a sunset
[attachment=2:abh5nr9d]sm0710116-006.jpg[/attachment:abh5nr9d]
This is the Colorado River up from Moab
[attachment=0:abh5nr9d]smmoab18.jpg[/attachment:abh5nr9d]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pics fishnate !!!.... 8) 8) 

The Moab pic is really something !!!..


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Heres a few more.
This one is up Franklin Basin on the upper Logan River
[attachment=1:19kqu28z]smfranklinbasin01.jpg[/attachment:19kqu28z]
This last one is of Indian Creek on Strawberry Res
[attachment=0:19kqu28z]smindianCr_04.jpg[/attachment:19kqu28z]


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are very nice...especially the one by Moab.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

glad you are all enjoying the pics. It's nice being lucky enough to be inthe right place at the right time for a good shot.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Great picture's!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Pics! I always enjoy 'em!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

nice


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pics, that sunset looks great.... thanks


----------

